# Andrea Sawatzki 2x



## Bond (9 Nov. 2008)




----------



## menne1 (9 Nov. 2008)

Hammer Ausschnitt.:drip::drip::drip::drip:


----------



## Tokko (10 Nov. 2008)

Ist ziemlich gut bestückt die Gute.


----------



## armin (10 Nov. 2008)

wie dei Titanic, Tiefgang


----------



## qqq3 (10 Nov. 2008)

Très chic!
Vielen Dank für die Bilder!


----------



## KarlEngels (10 Nov. 2008)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## maierchen (10 Nov. 2008)

Man was große Augen!
:thx:


----------



## langen42 (11 Nov. 2008)

Beachtliche 'Hörorgane', durchaus..!


----------



## mark lutz (11 Nov. 2008)

süss und sexy anblick find ich


----------



## userfromhessen (12 Nov. 2008)

Andrea ist die Größte, DANKE!


----------



## Claudy (13 Nov. 2008)

Die Andrea Sawatzki ist und bleibt noch lange eine der Sexiesten Frau im deutschen Fernsehen.Wirklich eine Bombe die Frau.Vielen Dank für die Pics.
Claudy


----------



## Petro26 (13 Nov. 2008)

eine schöne frau...


----------



## coolph (14 Nov. 2008)

Danke für die tollen Werke von Andrea.


----------



## horstkackstein (16 Nov. 2008)

daaanke


----------



## matzematt (17 Nov. 2008)

super ausschnitt -da gibst auch ein video glaub ich


----------



## Ungahos (3 Juni 2010)

Ihren Busen find ich ganz ok, doch das Grinsen macht mir ein wenig Angst


----------



## sturmius (5 Juni 2010)

Danke für das schöne Cap einer schönen Frau!


----------



## Claudy (7 Juni 2010)

Wie immer eine heisse Lady.Danke


----------



## jcfnb (7 Juni 2010)

klasse danke


----------



## kalli (7 Juni 2010)

Danke, toller Beitrag!!!


----------



## zscandfcz (7 Juni 2010)

eieiei, was für hammer brüste


----------



## kaugummi (8 Juni 2010)

nicht echt leider...


----------



## Speedtouch (8 Juni 2010)

danke für die netten "Einsichten"


----------



## urs (9 Juni 2010)

Holla
Danke dafür


----------



## Moller (28 Nov. 2015)

da wird man narrisch...............................


----------



## hoi222 (22 Dez. 2015)

hübscher ausschnitt


----------



## Armenius (22 Dez. 2015)

:thx:für Andrea und ihren Ausschnitt:thumbup:


----------



## minipli (15 Aug. 2018)

sehr nice :thx:


----------



## PeteConrad (28 Juli 2019)

Danke für diese Einblicke!


----------



## wolf1958 (29 Juli 2019)

juchuhh, klasse


----------

